# [SSB4] If you were Sakurai...



## Mini Mario (Sep 26, 2014)

Which Character or Stage would you add and what mechanics or moves would you give the stage or character?
Example:
Name: Classic Mario





Moves:
A: Jump
Classic Mario jumps and smashes opponents upwards.
A Left/Right: Jump
A Up: Super Jump
You jump higher up and launch opponents higher up, but the attack damage is lower.
A Down: Jump
Smash Up: Pow Jump
You jump shorter and deal less knockback, but deal greater damage.
Smash Left/Right: Bullet Cannon
Classic Mario grabs a bullet bill cannon. The longer he holds the smash, the farther the bullet goes.
Smash Down:Brick Smash
Classic Mario grabs a brick and smashes it. The longer he holds it, the harder it hits.
B: Shell Throw
Classic Mario throws a classic Koopa Shell across the stage. It functions like the Koopa Shell item.
B Side:Fire Flower
Classic Mario pulls out a Fire Flower that shoots out 5 fireballs. They do minimal damage though.
B Up: A Winged Koopa appears below Classic Mario as he jumps on it for recovery.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 27, 2014)

tl;dr

if i was sakurai i would bring back story mode


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

If I was Sakurai, I'll make Mewtwo appear on a billboard in Prism Tower saying "Have you seen this Pokemon?", just to piss off the Mewtwo fans.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Sep 27, 2014)

if i was sakurai i'd kill off story mode for all eternity good for him thank you sakurai.

I'd probably wouldn't have killed off Ice climber for the Wii U and made the rosters slightly unique in some ways. It makes Ice Climber forever awkward. They cant readd it anymore! It just doesnt feel right anymore.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 27, 2014)

I wouldve made a weapon choice for sword wielding characters, such as toon link. He can change his sword into the skull hammer


----------



## n64king (Sep 27, 2014)

Add Goemon jk cause Konami doesn't care and nor does really anyone else.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 27, 2014)

Add every TBT member.


----------



## Cory (Sep 27, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> If I was Sakurai, I'll make Mewtwo appear on a billboard in Prism Tower saying "Have you seen this Pokemon?", just to piss off the Mewtwo fans.



you need to get hired for nintendo.
and i would add king k rool because he is a beast at life


----------



## Zuko (Sep 27, 2014)

I dunno moves and shix but Hawlucha


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Cory said:


> you need to get hired for nintendo.
> and i would add king k rool because he is a beast at life


Yep.
I would add both K Rool and Dixie to make the DK fans happy.
Since I love the Country games so much.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 28, 2014)

I would change Robin's Final Smash to Grima version of Ganondorf or a Grima transformation, which is ALOT smaller, that thing is basically a whole level.. (It IS a whole level...) And if you've played Fire Emblem Awakening and finished it, you'll know why I want his smash to be Grima..



Spoiler: Incase you want to know now why I want his smash to be Grima.



He is Grima, trying to save the world from himself.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 28, 2014)

If I was sakurai, I'd make amiibo for characters not in smash bros. So basically character DLC.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh yeah, Dixie Kong.
and i mean if ur gonna add sanic might as well add tails too at least in the final smash


----------



## Cress (Sep 28, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> If I was Sakurai, I'll make Mewtwo appear on a billboard in Prism Tower saying "Have you seen this Pokemon?", just to piss off the Mewtwo fans.



XD I was thinking of making him a Pokeball support Pokemon, but that's even better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> I would change Robin's Final Smash to Grima version of Ganondorf or a Grima transformation, which is ALOT smaller, that thing is basically a whole level.. (It IS a whole level...) And if you've played Fire Emblem Awakening and finished it, you'll know why I want his smash to be Grima..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted that too, but it's probably because he doesn't want to give spoilers. (Even though Lucina is a character and she's a pretty big spoiler...)


----------



## OneTimeUser (Sep 28, 2014)

*Name:*
Bomberman






*Moves:*
Obviously, Bomberman's set relies heavily on using different types of bombs. They behave similarly to Link's bombs and take about as long to detonate normally. Certain types have different explosion patterns as well as different effects. The explosions cause no damage to Bomberman* (unless reflected or caught and thrown back). Up to 5 bombs can be placed at a time as well. If any of Bomberman's non-bomb-using attacks connect with a bomb that he placed, the attack pushes the bomb away. Bomberman is a slightly below-average weight character with average running speed and jumping height.

Also, yes I know he'll never be in Smash, but I've wanted him in a game since the first one came out and ain't no one gon' crush mah dreams.

*Basic Attacks:*

_Neutral (not near bomb):_ *Place Bomb*- Places a bomb of the selected type at Bomberman's feet.
_Neutral (near bomb):_ *Bomb Kick*- Kicks a bomb in the direction Bomberman is facing. Sliding bombs explode upon impact with an opponent. Shielding will cause all kicked bombs to stop sliding. 

*Tilts:*

_Up:_ A two-handed upwards push. Similar to Ness's Up-Tilt.
_Side:_ A punch with a brief wind-up. Similar to Sonic's uncharged Side-Smash but with lower damage.
_Down:_ Leg sweep. Hits both sides, with the forward sweep having higher damage and launching capability. Similar to Mario's uncharged Down-Smash but with less damage and an upwards launch instead of a lateral one.
_Running:_ Sliding Kick- A running slide-tackle. Good upwards launch capability.

*Smashes:*
Bomberman's Smash attacks work differently from other characters. Using any direction of a Smash causes Bomberman to spawn a bomb of the selected type in his hands. Charging the Smash causes the bomb to grow until it reaches a maximum size, increasing its damage, knockback/pulling force, explosion radius, and explosion duration. Releasing the button causes him to launch the bomb in the direction held. While charging, Bomberman is still able to move (although slowly) and jump (although not very high, and cannot double-jump). Bombs launched at their maximum size cannot be caught/picked up/kicked. Bombs launched before reaching their maximum size slowly shrink before detonating.

_Up:_ *Heave*- Throws the bomb directly upward. The distance thrown is inverse to the size of the bomb (smaller bombs are thrown further faster)
_Side:_ *Toss*- Lobs the bomb in a lateral arc. The distance thrown is inverse to the size of the bomb (smaller bombs are thrown further faster). Similar to Yoshi's Side-Special.
_Down:_ *Roll*- Bowls the bomb along the ground. Will stop on its own unlike the Bomb Kick. The distance rolled is inverse to the size of the bomb (smaller bombs roll further faster).

*Aerials:*

_Neutral (not near bomb):_ *Drop Bomb*- Drop a bomb of the selected type which detonates if it collides with a target. Otherwise it falls to the ground.
_Neutral (near bomb):_ *Aerial Spin*- A simple double-hitting spin attack. Similar to Link's Neutral Air (except without a sword).
_Up:_ *Somersault*- A somersault kick. Similar to Mario's Up-Air.
_Forward:_ *Overhead*- A double-handed overhead attack. Similar to DK's Forward-Air, but with less damage and spiking capability.
_Backward:_ *Backhand*- A back-handed smack. Similar to Captain Falcon's Backward-Air, but less damage.
_Down:_ *Heel Spike*- An overhead ax-kick, can hit both above and below Bomberman, but the downward hit has spiking potential.

*Grapples:*

_Grab:_ A basic collar-grab. Similar to Mario's grab.
_Attack:_ A basic, low-damage punch.
_Up:_ A single-handed upwards toss, followed by up to three rapid upwards Fire Bomb-tosses in a fan pattern (one directly up and two more to either side). The bombs thrown are always Fire Bombs and are limited by the number of bombs already on the field (if 4 bombs have already been placed, the second part of the throw will only throw 1 Fire Bomb). The initial throw launches the opponent slightly backwards as well. Similar to Marth's Up-Throw combined with Fox's laser-shooting Up-Throw.
_Forward:_ Bomberman spins around once then tosses the opponent, following-up with a quick Fire Bomb throw. The bomb's trajectory is aimed to mimic the opponent's launch trajectory.
_Backward:_ See above, except with a backwards toss.
_Down:_ Spikes the opponent into the ground, causing them to bounce at higher percentages. Similar to Captain Falcon's Down-Throw.

*Specials:*

_Neutral:_ *Bomb Cycle*- Switches between different bomb types. Can be done at any time. An icon next to Bomberman's character panel shows which type of bomb is currently in use. The types and cycle is: Fire > Ice > Wind > Lightning > Earth > Dark > Light
_Fire-_ average damage and knockback. Plus-shaped explosion pattern (vertical & horizontal)
_Ice-_ less damage and knockback than Fire, chance to freeze opponents briefly, (similar to Ice Climbers' Down-Special). Circular explosion pattern.
_Wind-_ very low damage but pushes players away from the explosion with greater force. Excellent for stage recovery. Plus-shaped explosion pattern.
_Lightning-_ less damage than Ice, but with the same knockback, has a chance of stunning opponents briefly (similar to Zero-Suit Samus's Paralyzer). Circular explosion pattern.
_Earth-_ exteremely high damage and knockback on the intial explosion with a lingering effect as well a larger radius, but only 1 can be placed at a time (including time the explosion is active). 4 bombs of any other types can be placed though. Circular explosion pattern near the point of detonation, but extends in a plus-shaped pattern as well.
_Dark-_ no damage, but pulls opponents towards the explosion's origin rather than pushing them away and lingers briefly after detonation.** Circular explosion pattern.
_Light-_ low damage and less knockback than Fire but the lingering explosion deals rapid non-flinching damage. Only 1 can be placed at a time (including time the explosion is active). 4 bombs of any other types can be placed though. Circular explosion pattern.

_Up:_ *Launch Bomb*- Places a bomb directly beneath Bomberman which detonates, sending him flying upward. Left/Right angle can be altered slightly by holding left/right. Holding the special button increases the bomb's size, causing increased damage and knockback upon detonation. Using this move puts Bomberman in the 'Helpless' (falling) state. Similar to Diddy Kong's Up-Special and matches the distance if used with a Wind Bomb.
_Side:_ *Rocket Bomb*- Places a bomb directly behind Bomberman which detonates, sending him flying in the direction held. Up/Down angle can be altered slightly by holding up/down. Holding the special button increases the bomb's size, causing increased damage and knockback upon detonation. Using this move puts Bomberman in the 'Helpless' (falling) state. Similar to Pikachu's/Luigi's Side-Special and matches the distance if used with a Wind Bomb.
_Down:_ *Remote Detonation*- Detonates all of Bomberman's bombs that are currently on the field at once.
_***:_ *NOTE*- If Kirby copies Bomberman's abiliy, he acquires a basic Fire-Bomb throw that can be charged.

*Final Smash:*
_Power Bombs_- summons a Power Bomb power-up that doubles the power, explosion radius, and launching force of all bombs. Powered-up bombs are indicated by an altered color palette (regular black Fire Bombs turn red, blue Ice Bombs turn pink, yellow Wind Bombs turn green, etc). The power-up doesn't last very long, but bombs placed before the power-up wears off retain their increased power.

*Playstyle:*
Generally speaking, you'll want to use Ice/Lightning/Light Bombs at lower percentages to stack up damage, and then charged Earth and Fire Bombs to go for the KO. Wind and Dark Bombs help control your position and move opponents around. Learning how to use high-damaging bomb-based attacks along with low-damaging regular attacks to push/kick/launch bombs is the key to using Bomberman to his full potential. Since you have to constantly cycle between bomb types, know when to use them, keep track of their locations, and control a lighter-weight character, Bomberman is one of the more difficult characters to use.

*Sample Combos:*

Grab > (Punches) > Down-Throw > Place Bomb > Bomb Kick
Grab > (Punches) > (Bomb Cycle to Dark Bomb) > Up-Throw > Up-Smash > Remote Detonation
(Place Bomb > Bomb Kick > Shield) x 4 > Dash > Sliding Kick
(Bomb Cycle to Dark Bomb) > Place Bomb > Bomb Kick > Dash > (let bomb slide over edge) > Jump > Overhead or Heel Spike (spike opponent downward) > Remote Detonation (Dark Bomb pulls opponent further downward)



*Not too sure about this. Maybe they should hurt him after all, but deal less damage than they do to opponents...
**Depending on how powerful these bombs end up being, may be limited to 1 at a time like Earth and Light


----------



## Jaebeommie (Sep 28, 2014)

^^ How much TBT did you get for that post, I wonder? 

If I were Sakurai I'd make more characters available through DLC. Doesn't matter who, but it'd be cool if he released DLC characters every so often so people don't get bored with the game.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Characters
Bowser Jr.
Yoshi's New Sidekick
 Skyward Link
 Skyward Zelda/Skyward-Styled Sheik
 Skyward-Styled Ganondorf
 Tetra or Spirit Zelda
 Ridley
 Wolf
 Pichu
 Jigglypuff
 Mewtwo
 Lucario
 Possibly Genesect or an X/Y Pok?mon
 Isa Jo
 Ice Climbers
 Samurai Guy
 R.O.B.
 Mr. Game & Watch
 Kirby
 Meta Knight
 King Dedede
 New Pikmin Captain
 Solid Snake
 Tails or Knuckles
 Diskun
 Dillon


----------



## Uffe (Sep 30, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> If I was Sakurai, I'll make Mewtwo appear on a billboard in Prism Tower saying "Have you seen this Pokemon?", just to piss off the Mewtwo fans.



And then after 500 consecutive plays on said stage, "A Challenger Appears!"

If I were Sakurai and Co., I would have not put in Dr. Mario, Dark Pit, or Lucina. And if I were to do that, I would have made them different. I would also give Ganondorf each ability he had in Ocarina of Time rather than being a slow and buffed copy of Captain Falcon. Also, I would have given Falco an Arwing for his Final Smash, and Toon Link would have a Four Swords themed Final Smash.


----------



## Zura (Sep 30, 2014)

I would totally add Vaati!


----------

